# ADA Grand Solar Stand Dimensions?



## Stu Worrall (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All

Im wondering if anyone who has or has seen the Grand Solar stand fitted to a 90x45cm cabinet. Im after the diameter of the tube they use for it in mm?

this is the one

http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_product/5_index.html


----------



## Stu Worrall (Aug 22, 2005)

just to update this thread i decided on 20mm tube for a frame that I got made locally

I got it made at a local engineering shop to kind of replicate an ADA Grand Solar light hanger. Its not quite the same in that its not collapsable as its welded in the corners but it fits in the boot just nice. The tube is 20mm dia and the brackets have quite an over-engineered look compared the the ADA ones but I like them and they certainly arent going to budge once its fitted.

Heres some pics



















Brackets (fully removeable)


----------

